# Solid Explorer BETA - File Explorer with Beauty and Brains



## xriderx66

Ok guys I was just lurking around LifeHacker today and found this amazing app.
https://play.google.....explorer&hl=en

It's in BETA, but I can't tell you how much I love this app already.
It has the same abilities that Root Explorer has, the root folders, changing permissions etc. BUT... this has an amazing and easy to use UI. It's so smooth that you may want to put this app in your butthole and make your dog lick it. #nobeastality

It has all the things like FTP,SFTP, SMB, multi-select, copy/paste, and even Cloud connection.
It's also FREE. Try it out, see how you like it.
If you find any drawbacks then tell me please.
I have a 98% chance of replacing this with Rootexplorer and the MIUI File explorer


----------



## lapdog01

xriderx66 said:


> Ok guys I was just lurking around LifeHacker today and found this amazing app.
> https://play.google.....explorer&hl=en
> 
> It's in BETA, but I can't tell you how much I love this app already.
> It has the same abilities that Root Explorer has, the root folders, changing permissions etc. BUT... this has an amazing and easy to use UI. It's so smooth that you may want to put this app in your butthole and make your dog lick it. #nobeastality
> 
> It has all the things like FTP,SFTP, SMB, multi-select, copy/paste, and even Cloud connection.
> It's also FREE. Try it out, see how you like it.
> If you find any drawbacks then tell me please.
> I have a 98% chance of replacing this with Rootexplorer and the MIUI File explorer


Thanks X. giving it a spin now...but no lickin for THIS DOG


----------



## Annex

Me too. Looks pretty good. I know changing permissions on root explorer on the framework-res freezes up most of the time. Then boot loops... so will test it out... good find my dude


----------



## yosup

xriderx66 said:


> ... It's so smooth that you may want to put this app in your butthole and make your dog lick it. #nobeastality ...


Another eloquent app review brought to you by "beach rider."


----------

